# Free Introduction to Show Networking Lectures and Lab Demonstrations!



## JohnHuntington (Apr 24, 2020)

Today I published three+ hours of free show networking lab demonstrations to supplement the hours of free video lectures I already had in place supporting my book, Show Networks and Control Systems. Details here: controlgeek.net/blog/2020/4/24/free-show-networking-lectures-and-labs


----------

